# ANYONE WITH A 350Z? FRONT KICKPANELS



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

Nissan 350Z Custom Kickpanels for 6 5" Speakers | eBay


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

How come it doesn't fit manual trans cars?


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, like who would want one of those in a manual transmission?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

veleno said:


> How come it doesn't fit manual trans cars?


Probably because the clutch pedal would hit the kick panel.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

do they vent somewhere in the car, like right into the frame? or just open back?


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

The back is open, so not really sure if it vents into frame. They were built by Bing. So you know they are quality.


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

Just listed tweeter A pillars.


----------



## killerb87 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sine Swept said:


> Yeah, like who would want one of those in a manual transmission?


Who would want an automatic Z car???? Nice looking panels.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Wish I saw these I'd make them fit

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

those were some REALLY deadened pods lol, i remember stuffing them as much as possible with clay and sound proofing.  

they vent into the area behind the kick, i used to do them sealed, but interior volume is too small so then i started playing with the size of the hole, and after after a while,settle onto those. 

any questions about those, PM me.

b


----------

